# Lots of Dove Dutch Does



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Some photos of my favourite ladies, the dove Dutch does :love1 A couple of these were bred by the lovely Mark, the others are Blackthorn girls. Various ages from five weeks to six months:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't know if it's the different pose or the mousie, but I like the last one best. They are all lovely.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

They're beautiful!


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

I hope you and Mark are proud enough, great job. I like the fourth from the bottom, big lovely head.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Beautiful mice!! I love the last photo :love1


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

D'aaaawww iccle wiccle dovey miceys =]


----------

